# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Pse u vra Gaddafi

## Darius

Materiali qe po postoj eshte i rralle dhe nuk gjendet ne internet. E sigurova ne disa burime personale dhe fatkeqesisht eshte ne anglisht. Do me falni qe po e postoj ne kete gjuhe por skam fare kohe ta perkthej ne shqip. Po bej vetem nje pasqyre te vogel te asaj qe permban shkrimi:

Arsyet kryesore pse u vra Gaddafi dhe qe shtjellohen ne shkrim:

1: Gaddafi nuk ju perkul kartelit bankar te Rothschild.

2: Propozi African Satellite

3: AMF:African Monetary Fund - Jo Banke Qendrore, monedhe te veten - Bank Investimesh per te kontrollur shumicen e investimeve ne Afrike

4: United States of Africa - Gaddafi donte te bente bashkimin! Vendet qe bombarduan Libine jane te rrenuara ekonomikisht dhe nuk donin qe ai te ngrihej e te behej nje force e fuqishme qe do ishte e vet kontrollueshme.

5: Gaddafi po kthehej tek standarti i arit.

6: Libia zoteron pasurite me te medha te naftes dhe gazit natyror ne Afrike. 

7: Disa jave perpara se Libia te pushtohej, Gaddafi vendosi qe t'i shiste nafte vetem Rusise, Kines dhe Indise.




> 1: Gaddafi wouldn't bow down to the Rothschild banking cartel.
> 2: Purposed African Satellite
> 3: AMF:African Monetary Fund - No Central Bank, own currency - Bank of Investment: To control most investments in Africa
> 4: United States of Africa - Gaddafi wants to unite!
> The countries that are bombing Libya are all Broke, they don't want him rising above becoming a powerful force, that is self-sufficient!!!
> 5: Gaddafi was returning to a gold standard.
> 6: Libya sits on Africa's largest oil and natural gas reserves.
> 7: A few weeks before Libya was invaded, Gaddafi had decided to sell his oil to only Russia, China and India.
> 
> ...





> GADDAFI PLACED $97 BILLION ON TABLE TO FREE AFRICA FROM IMPERIALISM!
> 
> Why They Want Him, Dead!
> 
> Source: Reuters
> 
> In 2010 Gaddafi offered to invest $97 billion in Africa to free it from Western influence, on condition that African states rid themselves of corruption and nepotism. Gaddafi always dreamed of a Developed, United Africa and was about to make that dream come true - and nothing is more terrifying to the West than a Developed, United Africa.
> 
> Here is a selection of the initiatives Libya has already put in place in Africa, as well as some of the projects it is planning, explaining why the West's illegal war against Libya also is a war against Entire Africa.
> ...

----------


## Darius

Materiali eshte shume realist dhe ngre pikepyetje te medha. Gjeta dhe videon qe permban shumicen e materialit, madje dhe detaje te tjera. Ndiqeni me vemendje:

----------


## loneeagle

*7: Disa jave perpara se Libia te pushtohej, Gaddafi vendosi qe t'i shiste nafte vetem Rusise, Kines dhe Indise.
*

Te njejten gje vendosi edhe sadami and we all know what happened. Nejse nje diktator me pak. Tani me sa duket e ka radhen irani

----------


## Marya

rusia nuk ka nevoje te bleje nafte dhe gaz se eshte vete eksportator dhe ka rezerva per dhjetera vite

----------


## loneeagle

> rusia nuk ka nevoje te bleje nafte dhe gaz se eshte vete eksportator dhe ka rezerva per dhjetera vite


Marya askush nuk do ti preki rezervat e veta.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Darius ti e di se cfare qendrimi mbaj une ndaj konspiracive ne pergjithesi , por menyra sesi gaddafi u vra ngre shume pikepyetje.
Dhe jo vetem menyra sesi ai u vra , por edhe menyra e sadamit dhe bin ladenit , kur ky i fundit mund te kapej gjalle fare lehte e te gjykohej e tu pergjigjej shume pyetjeve qe ishin ngrit nga koha kur ai u be rebel. E njejta gje vlen edhe per gaddafin. 
Ai kishte kohe qe po kerkonte nje afrike te bashkuar edhe ne afriken veriore dhe qendrore ishte zeri me i fuqishem . Te gjithe e shihnin libine si nje force e madhe kryesuese ne nje bashkim mese te mundshem te vendeve afrikane. Propozimi i tij per nje banke perfaqesuese afrikane nuk erdhi shume kohe mbasi kina e propozoi nje banke aziatike te cilat do shkeputeshin njehere e mire nga bankat monopole te west-it . 

Sa per kthimin e vleres se floririt ne monedhe , kam pare nje dokumentar qe me la gojehapur sesi fuqite e medhaja , kryesisht usa e zhvleresuan monedhen e floririt ne leter . 

Nejse , secili zgjedh te besoj ate qe deshiron , mgjth nje gje eshte e sigurte. 
Gaddafi nuk u vra se ishte diktator , por u vra se nuk e uli koken para bobave te medhenj,ashtu sic vrane edhe mbretin Faisal .

----------


## JacobGold

Theu contraten me ato qe e kishin vu ne fuqi, dmth ato te cilet ky filloi ti urrente dhe te fliste kundra tyre! Nje kriminel gjithmone mbetet kriminel ne syte e te vertetes dhe te drejtes edhe pse ai mund te kete pasur  ndryshim ne ndergjegje per ne te mire.

Sulltan Gadafi i cili rrethohej me truproja femrash dhe ne anen tjeter mbante ligjerate per moral dhe virtyte Hyjnore mori shperblimin qe meritonte.

Per Shqiptaret ky ashtu si te gjithe Sulltanet e tjere ishin gjithmone kundra tyre dhe gjithmone bashke me armikun e Shqiptareve, edhe pse Shqiperia me popullate domethenese te besimit Islam ky hor mbajti anen e Serbeve, ashtu si shum vende Islamike!

----------


## kleadoni

Pritej dhe kjo teori normalisht, si ne cdo rast analog do dali edhe versioni tjeter. Po mire, ne mos gaboj ne Libi filloj gjithcka me "rebelim te popullit". Kaq budallenj qenkan keto sa i rane te mires me shkelm (meqe i kishin te tera te mirat, *Water canals, oil sharing, going back to the Gold standard, free school, free health care, bonuses/home upon marriage, free farms, equipment and seed, and plenty of good non GMO food to eat.*) vetem sepse i udhezoj dikush nga jashte Libise?? 

Te ishte nje nderhyrje e forcave europiane - amerikane sic ben ne Irak edhe do e pranojna, por ne kete rast mua me duket dicka pak e mundur. Ishte nje revolte populli qe do te thote nje pakenaqesi nga to, per me teper qe qindra mijra humben jeten.

----------


## land

> Ishte nje revolte populli qe do te thote nje pakenaqesi nga to, per me teper qe qindra mijra humben jeten.


Lewis Rothschild: They don't have a choice! Bob Rumson is the only one doing the talking! People want leadership, Mr. President, and in the absence of genuine leadership, they'll listen to anyone who steps up to the microphone. They want leadership. They're so thirsty for it they'll crawl through the desert toward a mirage, and when they discover there's no water, they'll drink the sand. 
President Andrew Shepherd: Lewis, we've had presidents who were beloved, who couldn't find a coherent sentence with two hands and a flashlight. People don't drink the sand because they're thirsty. They drink the sand because they don't know the difference. 

 :ngerdheshje: 

ps.from The American President (1995)...comedy-drama

----------


## land

dihet qe gedafi ishte nje diktator i felliqur, por dhe rothschild-et dihet kush jane.

Permit me to issue and control the money of a nation, and I care not who makes its laws.
 Mayer Amschel Rothschild

----------


## kleadoni

> Lewis Rothschild: They don't have a choice! Bob Rumson is the only one doing the talking! People want leadership, Mr. President, and in the absence of genuine leadership, they'll listen to anyone who steps up to the microphone. They want leadership. They're so thirsty for it they'll crawl through the desert toward a mirage, and when they discover there's no water, they'll drink the sand. 
> President Andrew Shepherd: Lewis, we've had presidents who were beloved, who couldn't find a coherent sentence with two hands and a flashlight. People don't drink the sand because they're thirsty. They drink the sand because they don't know the difference. 
> 
> 
> 
> ps.from The American President (1995)...comedy-drama


Yeah right, comedy - drama  :buzeqeshje:   S'lane vend pa u permendur keto Rothschild-at... ne te mire a ne te keq, gjithmone emri i tyre ne mes!

----------


## dardajan

> Materiali qe po postoj eshte i rralle dhe nuk gjendet ne internet. E sigurova ne disa burime personale dhe fatkeqesisht eshte ne anglisht. Do me falni qe po e postoj ne kete gjuhe por skam fare kohe ta perkthej ne shqip. Po bej vetem nje pasqyre te vogel te asaj qe permban shkrimi:
> 
> Arsyet kryesore pse u vra Gaddafi dhe qe shtjellohen ne shkrim:
> 
> 1: Gaddafi nuk ju perkul kartelit bankar te Rothschild.
> 
> 2: Propozi African Satellite
> 
> 3: AMF:African Monetary Fund - Jo Banke Qendrore, monedhe te veten - Bank Investimesh per te kontrollur shumicen e investimeve ne Afrike
> ...



Keto  pika  qe  ke  mundur  te  perkthesh,  apo  te  tjera  qe  mund  te  kete  ne  artikull,  nuk  vertetojne  pse  u  vra  Gaddafi,  por  pse  u  sulmua  dhe  pse  u  rrezua  nga  froni.

Ndersa  vrasja  ka arsye  te  tjera.

Per  mendimin  tim  sulmi, dhe  shkaterrimi  i  i  tij,  me  vrasjen  pra  me  eliminim  fizik  jane  dy  gjera  te  ndryshme.

Tek  pikat  qe  ke  rreshtuar  mund  te  shtoj  edhe  ate  qe  Gaddafi  i  vuri  gjob  Shteteve  Evropiane 5 milion  euro  ne  vit,  sepse  po  mbante  refugjatet  ne  Libi, per  te  mos  kaluar  ne  Evrop,  dhe  ky  aksion  sipas  tij  kishte  kosto  5 milion  euro ne vit. Ne  te  kundert ai  kercenoj  se  do  ta  mbyste  Evropen  me refugjat,  dhe  do ta  bente  Afrike.


Ai  u  kap  i  gjalle dhe  kur  ka  hipur  ne  makinen  qe  e  trasportoj  nuk  kishte  plumb  ne koke. Pra  eshte  egzekutuar  me  urdher me vone.  Arsyeja  thuhet  se  mund  te  jete  se ai  dinte  shum  gjera,  shum  sekrete,  per  njerzit  me  influenze  ne  boten  e  politikes,  sic  thone  ketej  se  ka  ndihmuar  Presidentin  Francez  Sarkozy  me  50  milion  euro  per  fushaten  e tij  presindeciale.

Prandaj  do  ishte  nje  proces  shum  delikat,  qe  do  ti  tregonte  botes  se  gjith  politikanet  kane  bere  dhe  bejne  pislliqe  te  ndryshme, gje  qe  nuk  ju  intereson,  sidomos  ne  kete  kohe  krize.

----------


## land

> Yeah right, comedy - drama   S'lane vend pa u permendur keto Rothschild-at... ne te mire a ne te keq, gjithmone emri i tyre ne mes!


ok,ok kane qindra trilione dollare, forbes magazine, nxjerr miliardere te dores se dyte ne vend te pare...tip bill gates-a  :xhoker: 

ky i fundit nuk eshte vec nje varfanjak ne krahasim me ta.

kurse wimpy dhe kleadoni as qe ekzistojne fare ne bote. grimca pluhuri te paperfillshem.

----------


## Darius

> Te ishte nje nderhyrje e forcave europiane - amerikane sic ben ne Irak edhe do e pranojna, por ne kete rast mua me duket dicka pak e mundur. Ishte nje revolte populli qe do te thote nje pakenaqesi nga to, per me teper qe qindra mijra humben jeten.


E cfare dime ne per revolten popullore? Vetem ato qe thoshte CNN dhe BBC. Aty ka qene Gaddafi, kishte 40 e ca vjet ne pushtet. Jam kurioz sa e ke ndjekur videon ne youtube qe vendosa se aty flet qarte dhe per fillimin e revoltes.

----------


## kleadoni

> kurse wimpy dhe kleadoni as qe ekzistojne fare ne bote. grimca pluhuri te paperfillshem.



Mos te dalim nga tema po une per vete ekzistoj qe c'ke me te  :ngerdheshje:  Bill Gates e Rothschildat me marrin te keqen LOL 

U be gjithe ky terror me Gedafin per faktin qe nuk hoqi dore aq kollaj sic bene ato dy te tjeret e Tunizise dhe Egjiptit. Kjo ndihmoje ne nderhyrjen e Natos e BE e prandaj do dalin tani teori te tipit qe e ka fajin nafta, ari etj etj. 
Po te ishte terhequr me kohe dhe Gedafi, s'do arrihej deri ne kete pike e s'do dilnin keto teori.

----------


## kleadoni

> E cfare dime ne per revolten popullore? Vetem ato qe thoshte CNN dhe BBC. Aty ka qene Gaddafi, kishte 40 e ca vjet ne pushtet. Jam kurioz sa e ke ndjekur videon ne youtube qe vendosa se aty flet qarte dhe per fillimin e revoltes.


Jo jo, videon nuk e kam pare akoma, thjesht lexova komentin hapes te temes. Normalisht bazohem/i ne ato qe kemi lexuar neper gazeta e pare ne tv e thjesht perpiqem te bej nje hamendesim personal mbi situaten. 
Edhe ne temen e Libise e kam shkruar qe ndikon shume fakti i pasurive natyore, por per momentin e kam te veshtire te pranoj qe ka gjithcka e realizuar nga "jashte" per nje revolte te tille kur ato qe humben jane vete populli i libise, e jo ushtaret amerikane apo europiane.

Normalisht edhe rikthimin te ari s'kishin si ta shihnin me sy te mire Amerika e Europa, periudha e Gold Standard ka mbaruar me kohe pikerisht sepse keto dy kontinente jane te varfera per ar. U perdor atehere nga Anglia qe kishte kolonite e saja por sot do ishte katastrofike per te dyja. 

Keshtuqe, ka edhe te verteta ne ate shkrimin qe solle ti... thjesht per momentin s'me bind. 

P.s Ne nje shkrim sot thuhej qe nuk ka vdekur, eshte ende gjalle....  :xx:

----------


## land

> Mos te dalim nga tema po une per vete ekzistoj qe c'ke me te  Bill Gates e Rothschildat me marrin te keqen LOL 
> 
> U be gjithe ky terror me Gedafin per faktin qe nuk hoqi dore aq kollaj sic bene ato dy te tjeret e Tunizise dhe Egjiptit. Kjo ndihmoje ne nderhyrjen e Natos e BE e prandaj do dalin tani teori te tipit qe e ka fajin nafta, ari etj etj. 
> Po te ishte terhequr me kohe dhe Gedafi, s'do arrihej deri ne kete pike e s'do dilnin keto teori.


prit se e ka radhen italia tani, me gerkun po mbarojne pune.


ne fund fare do e kendojme altogether, imagine te Lenon-it  :xhoker: 

You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
Take my hand and join us
And the world will live, will live as one :Lulja3: 


kurse ca para ti, ate bej, se me te varferit e me te varferve, nja 70% e robve do ta kene shume pisk.


no more beers dit per dit ne pub sic ishim mesuar, birrat te blihen ne smarket me arka.

----------


## Darius

> Jo jo, videon nuk e kam pare akoma, thjesht lexova komentin hapes te temes.


Duhet ta shikosh videon. Mendimi personal duhet krijuar duke u bazuar ne me shume se nje burim. Ka plot raste kur media zyrtare ka manipuluar situaten duke pergatitur opinionin sipas interesave te caktuara. Gaddafi nuk kishte pse te ikte nga pushteti pse i tha Amerika apo Nato. Amerika dhe Nato nuk jane forca policore dhe as xhandare te botes qe te vendosin se kush duhet te rrije e kush duhet te ike. Mbase do ishte me më shume interes te ndiqje fjalen e Gaddafit ne Kombet e Bashkuara. Aty ja ka perplasur ne fytyre me se miri gjithe forcave te ashtuquajtura police te botes qe duan te bejne ligjin ne cdo kend te globit. Me aq sa kam lexuar une populli libian nuk vuante aspak me shume (madje shume me pak) se ai kurd apo palestinez e megjithate per keta dy te fundit nuk e can koken njeri. Perkundrazi, i quajne terrorista. Gaddafi nuk u hoq pse nuk e donte populli por sepse nuk i shkoi mbas avazit te ashtuquajtures The Power That Be dhe u vra (madje u ekzekutua haptaz kunder cdo norme te roberve te luftes sipas konventave nderkombetare ne nje kohe qe ishte i dorezuar) per te zhdukur shume te fshehta. Prepotenca e perendimit (sidomos Amerikes ) eshte bere e padurueshme.

----------


## kleadoni

> Duhet ta shikosh videon. Mendimi personal duhet krijuar duke u bazuar ne me shume se nje burim. Ka plot raste kur media zyrtare ka manipuluar situaten duke pergatitur opinionin sipas interesave te caktuara. Gaddafi nuk kishte pse te ikte nga pushteti pse i tha Amerika apo Nato. Amerika dhe Nato nuk jane forca policore dhe as xhandare te botes qe te vendosin se kush duhet te rrije e kush duhet te ike. Mbase do ishte me më shume interes te ndiqje fjalen e Gaddafit ne Kombet e Bashkuara. Aty ja ka perplasur ne fytyre me se miri gjithe forcave te ashtuquajtura police te botes qe duan te bejne ligjin ne cdo kend te globit. Me aq sa kam lexuar une populli libian nuk vuante aspak me shume (madje shume me pak) se ai kurd apo palestinez e megjithate per keta dy te fundit nuk e can koken njeri. Perkundrazi, i quajne terrorista. Gaddafi nuk u hoq pse nuk e donte populli por sepse nuk i shkoi mbas avazit te ashtuquajtures The Power That Be dhe u vra (madje u ekzekutua haptaz kunder cdo norme te roberve te luftes sipas konventave nderkombetare ne nje kohe qe ishte i dorezuar) per te zhdukur shume te fshehta. Prepotenca e perendimit (sidomos Amerikes ) eshte bere e padurueshme.


Videon do e shoh patjeter, thjesht pak me vone sepse dua te perqendrohem krejtesisht aty kur ta shoh. Plus, mendoj qe Gedafi duhej te ikte sepse populli, me nisme te tij apo jo, doli ne rebelim. U vrane mijra njerez e pervec kesaj kam qene gjithmone e mendimit qe duhen rotazionet (shqip se di  :buzeqeshje:  ) e nje person, sado i mire te kete qene, pas 42 vjetesh behet bajat.
Nejse, do shoh dhe videon e ndoshta do filloj te nderroj mendje!

----------


## land

> Videon do e shoh patjeter, thjesht pak me vone sepse dua te perqendrohem krejtesisht aty kur ta shoh. Plus, mendoj qe Gedafi duhej te ikte sepse populli, me nisme te tij apo jo, doli ne rebelim. U vrane mijra njerez e pervec kesaj kam qene gjithmone e mendimit qe duhen rotazionet (shqip se di  ) e nje person, sado i mire te kete qene, pas 42 vjetesh behet bajat.
> Nejse, do shoh dhe videon e ndoshta do filloj te nderroj mendje!


e kenaqem me rotazionet tona ne dhe na mbeten ato te libise, kemi 20 vjet vetem nje surrat shihet ne tv-te shqiptare, surrati i  berishes  :ngerdheshje:  dhe zarat e tjere te soros, nano, rama and co

----------

